# Go Direct Cars Roscommon - anyone any dealings with them?



## slookie (26 Mar 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any dealings with this crowd? they have 2 passats that look ok, priced reasonable enough.
[broken link removed]
Or a better one..
[broken link removed]

Have to be cagey after what happened yesterday! Also why would they block out the reg numbers?


----------



## woodbine (26 Mar 2009)

can't give you any advice on that dealer, but i think the reason the plates are blacked out is to stop anyone from cloning the car.


----------



## RS2K (26 Mar 2009)

Doesn't sound too "Direct" to me


----------



## Smashbox (26 Mar 2009)

I cant even picture where that place is. Their supposedly based in Ballaghadereen but their website says Auto Longford?!


----------



## Ceist Beag (26 Mar 2009)

slookie after your lucky escape yesterday I'd be steering well clear of carzone.ie and try dealing with main dealers instead - either here or in the uk. Lesson learned and all that!


----------



## slookie (26 Mar 2009)

I know but they are supposedly a garage...as in trade. Main dealers looking for €17k for a 06 Passat...way too dear...crazy!!


----------



## Ceist Beag (26 Mar 2009)

slookie said:


> I know but they are supposedly a garage...as in trade. Main dealers looking for €17k for a 06 Passat...way too dear...crazy!!



Yeah I know what ye mean. But try shopping north of the border or across the water and if you don't fancy the journey you can at least approach your local dealer with the prices available in dealers in the uk and see if there is any bargaining to be done.


----------



## steph1 (26 Mar 2009)

They are in Ballaghadereen they are located on the right-hand side as you are coming into the town from the Longford side.  I was out that direction the other day they seem to have a lot of stock outside.


----------



## Smashbox (26 Mar 2009)

I still cant picture it steph, I must be blind. Is it a garage? Like a proper garage or just a house or buildings or what?!


----------



## Guest125 (26 Mar 2009)

On the silver car it says price includes vrt.No mention of vrt on the black car.


----------



## steph1 (27 Mar 2009)

No does not seem to be a 'garage' just an area with a whole load of cars/vans parked in it.  There is a sign up I think though.  Before you get to it there is a guest house called Spellmans also on the right as you come into the town.


----------



## Smashbox (27 Mar 2009)

Ah ok, I think I know it. I knew there wasnt a forecourt type of garage thing!


----------



## kbie (27 Mar 2009)

Enjoyed reading about your last experience and a lucky excape. If I was in your situation, with no trade-in I would go up North to a main dealer and save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## slookie (28 Mar 2009)

Thanks, I know I would love to do that, but have a 04 Avensis to get rid of!!


----------



## kevin dillon (13 May 2009)

bought new van 15 months ago  from godirect after a lot of phone calls and a solicitors letter still havent got paper work that covers warranty would never deal with them again


----------



## Smashbox (13 May 2009)

slookie, did you go with this crowd in the end?


----------



## slookie (13 May 2009)

No..lucky by the look of things!! Hope to go up North next week...still have to sell Avensis!!


----------

